# Expedia charge $100 for cancel airline?



## sunnysky2k (Apr 16, 2007)

I should known better when I booked trip to Canada.
Airfare cost $320 but calcellation cost $100.
Anyone has experince of cancelling airline?
I have to call Expedia but anyone has better idea saving $$ instead of $100.
Thank you. Sue


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheap tickets is $100+ USD to change tickets.  That could be on top of what the airline charges.  I like Southwest even more.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 16, 2007)

Pretty typical change/cancel fee. UA international usually is 200.00. Residual value if cancelled before flight is usually good for a new ticket booked within a year. I don't buy tickets from online TA's but assume this is a pass-through charge. Check the fare rules on your ticket for more information.

Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 16, 2007)

NWA charges $100 and is administered the same way Pat says UA does it.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 16, 2007)

Adding, if there's any remote doubt about being able to travel, be sure to print out the rate rules at the time of purchase, or better yet, take a screen shot of them which would time-stamp them.

I say this from recent experience with UA regarding an old credit where the rate desk had a very different looking fare rule than what I had (and I didn't have a time-stamped screenshot), to my detriment. It's a well-known "issue" with UA and ended up costing me a substantial amount of money. I'm still "extracting" my revenge 

In such an instance, if one knows someone with GDS access who can look up old fares, it can be a godsend, as they can print out the Apollo code which the airline would be more compelled to accept under IATA rules. Of course, I didn't find out one of my wife's clients had such access until after the credit expired 

Pat


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2007)

Non-refundable tickets, and most of the low fare tickets are non-refundable, are just that, non-refundable. Almost every airline has a hefty change/cancelation fee and some won't even allow you to pay a fee to make a change. I once had to do some major arguing with UA to get a name changed on a ticket and that was even after I told them I'd pay the $100 change fee. 

Now you can purchase refundable tickets but they're generally cost prohibitive as compared to the typical non-refundable fare.


----------



## camachinist (Apr 16, 2007)

> Review the rules and restrictions
> 
> * Tickets are nonrefundable.
> * In addition to any penalties imposed by the airline, a processing fee of up to $30.00 per ticket will be charged by Expedia for any changes you make to the flights in this itinerary. This fee is waived for changes made online. tipMore info
> ...





> 1  Rules and restrictions
> United
> From: Fresno, CA (FAT-Fresno Air Terminal)
> To: Vancouver, BC, Canada (YVR-All Airports)
> ...



Does this look familiar to the OP?

Very typical of what I see at Expedia. I just used a typical flight I might take as an example...


Edited to emphasize that Expedia does not charge a fee for cancelling, if done online. Further, the 100.00 fee does not apply unless one chooses to re-book within the proscribed parameters. One will just lose the value of the purchased ticket. Hence, always cancel before the reservation zero's out (meaning day of travel) even if not contemplating any future change/use. Airline policies differ, as do different fare codes, but this is a good rule of thumb. Another strategy is to watch for schedule changes and cancel without penalty (and get a refund). Takes a bit more work though.

Pat


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 17, 2007)

Isn't it true that you can get the 'cost' on a site like Expedia then go to that airline's website and find the same thing minus the 'fee' imposed and book it there?


----------



## camachinist (Apr 17, 2007)

Sometimes, Expedia (and other TA tix) book into buckets the airline doesn't sell publicly.

That said, I've always bought my tickets at the airline web site (or over the phone). As an airline elite, it's just a more seamless process. The (online) T/A's don't have access to premium seating nor an interface with the upgrade processes.

Pat


----------

